# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  ااستاد ود مدنى مغمور بالمياه والمريخ يؤدى تمرينه بنجيلة الفندق

## africanu

*المريخ يجري تمرين تفكيك عضلات في حديقة فندق امبريال

بعد ان رفض كاربوني نزول الاعبين من الباص وذلك لمتلاء

ملعب جزيرة الفيــــــــــل بالمياه

صفوة اون لاين في مدني وعلي رأسهم الحبيب محمد حسين

الذي يتواجد الان في فندق امبريال والاخ ميدوا لكم منا التحية

كمـــــــا وردنا الان امتلاء ملعب مدني بالمياه
*

----------


## القطانى

*فى اتصال هاتفى بالاخ محمد حسين افادنا بعد زيارتهم لاستاد مدينة ود مدنى
بان الاستاد تغطيه المياه
والان لعيبة المريخ فى تمارين بدنية خفيفة فى نجيلة الفندق
ونسبة لانقطاع الكهربا سوف تنزل الصور لاحقا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الله يعين بس يا افريكانو
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا والف لا للعب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان شاء امطار خير وبركة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هل مسموح لي نقل الخبر الحصري
الى منتدى الجماهير؟
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ربنا يعين ويحفظ اللاعبين من الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

هل مسموح لي نقل الخبر الحصري
الى منتدى الجماهير؟



 
انـــــــــقل ياقلب 


مــــــــــــع زكر المصدر طبعاً
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





انـــــــــقل ياقلب 


مــــــــــــع زكر المصدر طبعاً 




اكيد كمان كدا:

المصدر : مريخاب اونلاين
افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تشكر الاخ محمد حسين علي الاخبار السريعة 
وفقكم الله ياتاس مدني
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا لا اصلو ما نلعب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*رشاشة فرحااااان وقال خلاااااص ضمنا لينا نقطتين يطيرو من المريخ



*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

رشاشة فرحااااان وقال خلاااااص ضمنا لينا نقطتين يطيرو من المريخ






 

تلغـــــــــــــــاها عند الغافل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*نفس الرشاشة يحمل حافظة المياه مساعدةً للجهاز الفني 

ماشي كوييييس 



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*إنتو  يا محمد  حسين   قاصدين  معانا  شنو ؟

  يعنى كلما  نجيكم  تقابلونا   بمطركم !

 أمطار  خير وبركه إنشاء الله  ومجدى المره  دى 

يلقاها  عند  الغافل 0
*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*أوهاج 

أدروب يا .. 

حقك تخلي حق الناس تشيل ؟؟ 

لا هول الله !!
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*صور  استاد مدنى  صباح اليوم 


*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## acba77

*رغم كل الظروف مريخنا دايما في الموعد
                        	*

----------

